# Camelot Theme Park - Chorley Lancashire April 2015



## Fear345 (Apr 2, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R3BpZ-DSCY[/ame]

My first visit report filmed with a Yuneec Q500 Typhoon Quad copter.

Hope you enjoy it.

Sorry about the spelling mistake


----------



## thorfrun (Apr 2, 2015)

awesome, love it


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great birds eye view,thanks for sharing.


----------



## reelman (Apr 2, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2015)

That was very skilfully done and I liked it, Thanks


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 3, 2015)

Amazing! Enjoyed that.


----------



## Rob2210 (Apr 3, 2015)

Great footage! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazman (Apr 3, 2015)

simply.....brilliant


----------



## ironsky (Apr 5, 2015)

Really enjoyed this little video , never went to Chamelot when it was open . Pity its not closer to where I am looks a interesting mooch.


----------



## tazmac25 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow very little left now 
Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Apr 6, 2015)

what a bloody good idea! nice one buddy!


----------



## Fear345 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the positive comments guys


----------



## Trudger (Apr 15, 2015)

Cracking coverage. What happens if you lose power to a grands worth of 'copter and it lands inside someplace ?


----------



## Fear345 (Apr 16, 2015)

Start climbing and running quick lol


----------



## krela (Apr 16, 2015)

It's the "Excuse me Mr, can I have my ball back" of the 21st Century.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 16, 2015)

Boom! Love it.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 17, 2015)

That's superb some locations can be a trifle over done and as this place gets less and less to see can be prone to that. But!! Seeing it like this makes it almost as fresh as when it first came up. Well done indeed, real smooth .


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Apr 17, 2015)

This is brililant! Such a shame it has just been left to decay.

I never visited Camelot but always wanted to when it featured on an episode of Sooty! The area at 1.20 on the video was for Jousting Shows.


----------



## Teazle (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow fantastic loved it thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

You certainly know how to use that! Brilliant stuff. 
Thanks for sharing such a unique view.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 1, 2015)

Great to see this place from a completely different point-of-view! Nice one


----------



## nobbyn (May 26, 2015)

Great video, thanks for sharing..seems sad to see a theme park all abandoned


----------



## Skyrme802 (May 26, 2015)

Loved it thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 13, 2015)

Very cool Fear345!


----------

